# 05-06 PG Rankings



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Let's get a discussion going on the top players at each position headed into the new season. Here is a rough list I came up with for the PG's. It's a tough year to try and rank, as I feel a lot of the freshmen from last year are going to really blow up and surpass a few of the upperclassmen. There isn't a clear-cut #1 here at all...

1. Guillermo Diaz, Miami
2. Darius Washington, Memphis
3. Dee Brown, Illinois
4. Jordan Farmar, UCLA
5. Curtis Stinson, Iowa State
6. Marcus Williams, Connecticut
7. Daniel Gibson, Texas
8. Rajon Rondo, Kentucky
9. Mardy Collins, Temple
10. Gabe Pruitt, USC
11. Kyle Lowry, Villanova
12. Jose Juan Barea, Northeastern
13. Aaron Brooks, Oregon
14. Carl Krauser, Pittsburgh
15. Justin Gray, Wake Forest
16. Jarrius Jackson, Texas Tech
17. Derek Raivio, Gonzaga
18. Sammy Mejia, DePaul
19. Sean Singletary, Virginia
20. Mario Moore, Vanderbilt
21. Mustafa Shakur, Arizona
22. Ron Steele, Alabama
23. Gerry McNamara, Syracuse
24. Daniel Horton, Michigan
25. Brandon Heath, San Diego State
26. Marcus Hall, Colorado
27. Will Blalock, Iowa State
28. Chris Hernandez, Stanford
29. Jamon Gordon, Virginia Tech
30. Jeff Horner, Iowa

Freshmen
Greg Paulus, Duke
Mike Mercer, Georgia
Mario Chalmers, Kansas
Byron Eaton, Oklahoma State
Domanic James, Marquette


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

I agree it's hard to do. Just glancing at it, I would put Rondo and Gibson into the top 3 or 4.


----------



## azswami (Mar 26, 2003)

Chris Hernandez at #28 is very underrated. Jordan Farmar at #4 is too high. His potential is there as he cuts down on TO's and a few bad decisions. As far as a total team leader doing all the right things. Hernandez is the best in the Pac-10, not 5th.

I also like Gibson of Texas and Rajon Rondo better than Darius Washington. Looks like you might be ranking on potential to a certain extent.

Also, if Shakur doesn't step up, expect FR JP Prince to push him for PT.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Sammy Mejia is playing SG for DePaul this year BTW


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I would move up Carl Krauser significantly - he would be in my top 6 or 7.

As a Syracuse fan, I think you have GMac just about right


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

MY List

1. Guillermo Diaz, Miami
2. Darius Washington, Memphis
3. Dee Brown, Illinois
4. Jordan Farmar, UCLA
5. Curtis Stinson, Iowa State
6. Marcus Williams, Connecticut
7. Daniel Gibson, Texas
8. Rajon Rondo, Kentucky
9. Carl Krauser, Pittsburgh
10. Chris Hernandez, Stanford
11. Kyle Lowry, Villanova
12. Justin Gray, Wake Forest
13. Aaron Brooks, Oregon
14. Derek Raivio, Gonzaga
15. Gabe Pruitt, USC
16. Jarrius Jackson, Texas Tech
17. Jose Juan Barea, Northeastern
18. Mardy Collins, Temple
19. Sean Singletary, Virginia
20. Mario Moore, Vanderbilt
21. Mustafa Shakur, Arizona
22. Ron Steele, Alabama
23. Gerry McNamara, Syracuse
24. Daniel Horton, Michigan
25. Brandon Heath, San Diego State
26. Mario Chalmers, Kansas
27. Will Blalock, Iowa State
28. Chris Hernandez, Stanford
29. Jamon Gordon, Virginia Tech
30. Jeff Horner, Iowa


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

azswami said:


> Chris Hernandez at #28 is very underrated. Jordan Farmar at #4 is too high. His potential is there as he cuts down on TO's and a few bad decisions. As far as a total team leader doing all the right things. Hernandez is the best in the Pac-10, not 5th.


My ranking of Farmar is based on the assumption that he will improve in those areas. To me, his inconsistency and turnover-plagued moments were nothing more than your classic freshman moments. He's only going to get better with experience. While it looks bad to have Hernandez as the 5th best PG in the Pac-10, I also think you can make a case for all the players on the list being better than him this next season, although you can make a case for Hernandez being #1 as well. 



> I also like Gibson of Texas and Rajon Rondo better than Darius Washington. Looks like you might be ranking on potential to a certain extent.


Well, Washington was just as good as Gibson and Rondo statistically last season. He's by far the best scorer of the 3, and I just think he's going to turn into the better player this season. 



> Also, if Shakur doesn't step up, expect FR JP Prince to push him for PT.


I don't see Prince making much of an impact, even if Shakur is shaky again. There's a lot of depth in that backcourt.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

I want to make a homer post about Rondo here in light of his awesome play for team USA...

He's been far outshining Marcus Williams so far with Team USA, even in games where he's gotten fewer minutes. No disrespect to Williams or anything, but I think Rajon will be one of the premier all-around PGs next season.

However, Darius Washington might very well be THE BEST PG in the nation next season. The guy is awesome, especially when it comes to scoring. He's going to be doing big things next season.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Sometimes you make these lists, don't look at them for a couple of days, and then something ridiculous jumps out at you that you didn't see before. I don't know why I have Marcus Williams so high. He's probably better for the 10-12 range, tops.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kyle Lowry is too low. There is a good chance he's the best PG in the nation next year, except he's playing behind Mike Nardi. I wouldn't be surprised if he puts Nardi on the bench.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Raivio should be at around #10....Look at the numbers and results of this past year, his sophmore season which was better than a good portion of the players listed ahead of him..... and he will definitely only improve....


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HKF said:


> Kyle Lowry is too low. There is a good chance he's the best PG in the nation next year, except he's playing behind Mike Nardi. I wouldn't be surprised if he puts Nardi on the bench.


I think I've already got him pretty high, considering he might not even start this year.


----------



## Zinger30 (Jul 20, 2005)

HeinzGuderian said:


> I agree it's hard to do. Just glancing at it, I would put Rondo and Gibson into the top 3 or 4.


I agree never heard of that Iowa State PG


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

I saw Blalock play in the ncaa tournament this year, I think he had half a dozen turnovers in each of the games in charlotte and overall performed very poorly. Him and stinson are fiery little *******es though.


----------



## VZA (Jun 28, 2005)

diaz at bumber one, i didnt think other people thought he was that good

and i know its just me, but dee brown is too high


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Zinger30 said:


> I agree never heard of that Iowa State PG


never heard of Stinson or Blalock? Two very good PG's


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Will be interesting to see what happens with Marcus Williams. He was just arrested today, and other UConn PG AJ Price was charged last Friday. Not to mention their 3rd string PG was expelled last April. Tough situation for them, they have some good players and could have contended for the championship but now it's looking like they might not have anybody to give the ball to those good players.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

HeinzGuderian said:


> Will be interesting to see what happens with Marcus Williams. He was just arrested today, and other UConn PG AJ Price was charged last Friday. Not to mention their 3rd string PG was expelled last April. Tough situation for them, they have some good players and could have contended for the championship but now it's looking like they might not have anybody to give the ball to those good players.



Wasn't Aj Price the Freshman with the Heart problems all last season?


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Ghost said:


> Wasn't Aj Price the Freshman with the Heart problems all last season?


Yeah. There goes the heartfelt story.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Ghost said:


> Wasn't Aj Price the Freshman with the Heart problems all last season?


I think it was some sort of stroke / aneurysm. Could be wrong.


----------



## wightnoiser (Oct 29, 2003)

*Sportsline Player Rankings*

Kinda interesting to look at but... how is Sheldon Williams a Forward and Eric Williams a Center?

http://www.sportsline.com/collegebasketball/playerrankings/regularseason/OVERALL?&_1:col_1=1


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Sportsline Player Rankings*

This tells you how retarded it is to evaluate players based upon statistics.It's especially true in the NCAA where some teams have played competitive schedeules and others have beaten up on Gardner-Webb...eh bad example.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Sportsline Player Rankings*

i think its pointless to do this so early on in the year when your only basis is stats. I also dont understand how Luc Richard Mbah a Moute is not one of their like top 600 forwards. He's a freshman for UCLA and is shooting over 50% from the field and averages 8 points 9 rebounds 1 steal and 1 block a game.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Sportsline Player Rankings*

i'm confused, did they not even count everyone on the list. some how the only 2 longhorns listed were tucker and buckman. aldridge wasnt even listed.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Sportsline Player Rankings*

CBS employs Greg Doyel. That alone takes away all of their credibility. Rankings such as this make things even worse.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

i think justin gray is a lil too high... he has more turnovers than assists... for a PG?


----------

